

Idea: keep clientside js in localStorage  - dominictarr

client side javascripters aim for minimal code, to optimise load times; but what if you didn't have to worry about that? My idea is to store slowly changing assets in localStorage and then just have a tiny js that loads them into the page.<p>has anyone attempted this before?
======
willscott
Why would this be preferable to an application cache manifest?

<http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/appcache/beginner/>

~~~
dominictarr
Ah, I didn't know about that. It might not be worthwhile since that already
exists.

Except to give more precise, granular, control over updates. for example, (for
example, with a merkle tree)

------
daegloe
Is this really necessary when you already have browser caching? Which is
fairly robust/mature across the market.

~~~
dominictarr
the problem with browser caching is that you cannot control when you want it
to update, except with a timeout.

~~~
abend
Timeout isn't the only way. You could set a version variable on pageload, and
have a conditional version check on init. If the versions match and
localstorage exists, load from localstorage, if not, grab from the server and
update.

